# Trailer lights



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Is there anything worse than trailer wiring?

Just bitching a little. But when you clip that wire and strip it off and it's all black you just know it's going up be a pain in the butt.

This is my first trailer with "nice" lights and was really hoping the plug and play would make this light situation easier.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know pipe lights are not fancy but they keep the connections and lights from being submerged and you can see the damn trailer with no skiff on it when you are trying to back it up with a big truck.


----------



## 77151 (4 mo ago)

Always unplug your light before submerging.. 

Wires turn black once current runs through them and they are wet. 

As the other guy said... Put them on post


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thomas Sheffield said:


> Always unplug your light before


This made me Laugh at myself anyway ,i did this also before i started moving lights up guide-ons, whats funny is i bought a new tandem EZLoader with brakes i lined up to back diwn ramp unhooked lights and commenced to backing down ramp when i about had a heart attack 😳 it felt like i hit a brick wall ,instantly i thought i had backed into someone even though it was clear when i got in truck...thats when i learned you couldn't unplug trailer and move it unless you had the lock out pin in the surge brakes LOL

This doesnt apply to most trailers !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have to unplug trailer lights before backing in the ramp something is wrong!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Besides it looks cool with side markers lit up under water at night 😁

I started doing that after i found out that red light in middle of rear crossmember, had a heavy copper wire that was eating the beam i figured it helped to unplug lights when in water ...?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know pipe lights are not fancy but they keep the connections and lights from being submerged and you can see the damn trailer with no skiff on it when you are trying to back it up with a big truck.


That's what I had on my old skiff. I was really hoping that the new trailer would have made some technology advances....

Anyone have any pipe lights they really like?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have a habit of putting lights on on the posts and no electrical connections anywhere near where water can get to, also all grounds are routed to the front of the trailer. This dolphin trailer I think will get white reverse lights and a could of amber running lights. Want every chance for it to be seen


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> That's what I had on my old skiff. I was really hoping that the new trailer would have made some technology advances....
> 
> Anyone have any pipe lights they really like?


I can get some photos of how mine are set up tomorrow when I’m at the shop. I have 2” aluminum pipe bent in an S and double U-bolted through the I beam. Solid as a rock. The PVC slides over it and LED pipe light on top. I riveted everything so there is no rattling and no thief can easily steal them at the ramp. Before riviting I lost one on that bumpy ass road on the way to the Delacroix ramp and someone picked it up by the time I turned around to go find it five minutes later.









Pipe-Light Boat Trailer Lights Kit 2 1019 - Pipe Light | Boat Trailer Lights






www.pipe-light.com


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Trailer lights were invented by the devil to cause men to lose their souls.


----------



## 77151 (4 mo ago)

I actually never have an issue with trailer lights.. been unplugging them before I go into the water each time. I also drill out a 3/8 hole in the bottom so water drains out and doesn't hold


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

They could be done so much better.

Use LEDs - run the grounds to a block at the front of the trailer (grounding block), keep the connections greased to keep away corrosion. Use high quality shrink wire connections with glue in it to seal each connection.


----------



## PiratesParrot (Nov 8, 2021)

You can make your own pvc pipe lights out of plastic weatherproof electrical enclosures from most any electrical supply house (see pictures attached). The covers need to be cut out to accept oval LED lights (I used Kennedy brand from Harbor Freight). The enclosure covers are gasketed and come with stainless screws. I had a little time in the project but minimal money ($30 for lights/$30 for a pair of enclosures/handful of heat shrink connectors) and haven't had an issue in a few years. The pipe light kit referenced in above post is nice and would save you some time if that's a concern. I can take cover off one if anyone has any interest to see the inside/cutout.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I was tired of putting new lights on every year. So I bought 2, 60' rolls of tinned/copper, 16 gauge. Then I purchased some aluminum L brakets, put on PVC then pole lights. This should last year's


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

PiratesParrot said:


> You can make your own pvc pipe lights out of plastic weatherproof electrical enclosures from most any electrical supply house (see pictures attached). The covers need to be cut out to accept oval LED lights (I used Kennedy brand from Harbor Freight). The enclosure covers are gasketed and come with stainless screws. I had a little time in the project but minimal money ($30 for lights/$30 for a pair of enclosures/handful of heat shrink connectors) and haven't had an issue in a few years. The pipe light kit referenced in above post is nice and would save you some time if that's a concern. *I can take cover off one if anyone has any interest to see the inside/cutout.*


*PiratesParrot*, this is one of the more inovative approaches i've seen in a long time. 

YES i would like to see more of your solution PLEASE

for many years now i have used a LIGHT BAR on my boat trailers 

some held on by bungees and one by wooden clamps similar to the way a wooden motor mount is clamped on the gunn'ls

the light bars rest on the gunn'ls and are at eye level for most following drivers


















when i get to the ramp i remove n place them in the TV(Jeep/truck/van) and the issue becomes a NON-issue

until i had a "custom" aluminium trailer built for my little trawler i had beenworry free when it came to dunking trailer lights

when i told the guys @ COASTLINE TRAILERS in Seadrift, Texas i'd build a light bar for that new trailer(stating my reasoning) they assured me their installation would keep me happy

this was when i was introduced to FULLY SEALED LED lights and WATERPROOF crimp on connectors

when i sold that rig 5 years later the only issue i experienced w/ the trailer lights was directly related to the mouse nest in the tongue where the little rascals had chewed the covering off the wires and they were shorting out

using sealed LED lights for all my marine/trailer applications now

running the ground wire from EACH light to the tongue is sound engineering

WATERPROOF crimp on or low temp solder connectors are all i buy any more

just an old man's 2¢ worth this morning

leon


----------



## PiratesParrot (Nov 8, 2021)

Sorry for the delay. Attached are pictures of inside the weatherproof electrical enclosure & light install. I used 3M 540 polyurethane adhesive to glue the back side of light fixtures as they are a press fit but we're not as secure as I liked but any polyurethane adhesive will do. My boat trailer tires are balanced by tire shop but at certain speeds over 50mph the port side has a slight vibration so I wanted a little insurance. Leave plenty of wire to rework in the future. I'm a big fan of chaff gear on boat trailer wiring as typically the wire is cheap with thin/brittle insulation and (galvanized/aluminum) have rough spots and sharp edges. The majority of time in this project was spent accurately cutting out the ovals in the enclosure lids. The LED light fixtures should be a snug press fit. I replaced my guide poles during this project and they can be cut to any desired length to match style of boat and desired height for visibility. Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

MANY THANKS










leon


----------



## Capt Obvious (3 mo ago)

Several years ago I rebuilt a trailer for an offshore boat that I had. Leading up to that at one point I had rewired the whole trailer new. After having a few lights broken by others hitting my trailer at the ramps and a few years of wear on the wiring it was time for a rewire. I bought the kit, wire, lights and hardware. I got to thinking about how I could make this last longer and be more protected. I eventually attached the lights to a 2x4, connected all of the wires and bungeed it to the cleats on the back of the boat. I would run the wires through the boat and plug into the truck. When I got to the ramp it was no real added time to take that off and put it into the back of the truck. Sure it make look a little hillbilly but for five years until I sold that boat I never replaced a lens, bulb, wire or plug, I never even had a flicker when they were plugged in. 
The wires on my current trailer are corroded and black inside, I noticed this when I replaced a light that had been hit at a ramp again. Had to keep stripping to get to good wire. When it is time to go through this trailer I will likely make up a similar portable rig. It will be the last set that I buy for this trailer I promise you.


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

back when all trailer lights were round Bubba would weld/bolt a piece of pipe on his trailers to protect the lights from "incidents" caused by warm blooded beings (2 & 4 legged)










in the past few decades the commercial transportation industry has identified ways to mount lights using pre-made brackets that utilize rubber grommeted sealed lights w/ some even having quick change plugs on the back

for the light bar on the tin skiff i used these brackets w/ the rubber grommeted pop in lights simply screwed onto a 4x2 cross bar that is bungeed to the gunn'ls























EAZY PEAZY

if you giggle TRAILER LIGHT BRACKETS you will find a plethora of options ...

round & square & rectangular & multiple light brackets

all the way from simple "L" shaped brackets to fully enclosed to enclosed w/ external guards ...

most of them accept the sealed units making them even more reliable

don't forget to use waterproof connectors(crimp or low temp solder) which make the use of shrink tubing redundant

















HAVE FUN

leon


----------



## Capt Obvious (3 mo ago)

MY MAN!


----------

